# Welche Aftma #5 Kombo?



## Spiderpike (13. März 2016)

Hallo,

ich werde dieses Jahr mit dem Fliegenfischen starten und mache mir seit längerem Gedanken darüber mit welchen Gerät ich anfangen soll.
Ich fische mit der Fliege erstmal an mittleren bis großen Bächen auf Forellen und Äschen. Deswegen habe ich mir gedacht das ich mir eine Allroundrute der Klasse #5 zulegen will. Leider ist es mir schon öfters passiert das ich beim Material am Geld gespart habe und deswegen doppelt und sogar dreifach kaufen musste bis ich zufrieden war^^. 
Also suche ich eine vernünftige AFTMA 5 Kombo mit der ich Fliegenfischen erlernen und auch die ersten Jahre mit freude praktizieren kann. Denn ich denke mal das ich dabei bleibe.
Mein Budget wäre bei max 600€ für die Kombo(Rute, Rolle, Schnur). 
Ich habe schon einiges im Internet angesehen aber die Artikel/Tests sind teils viele Jahre alt.

Unter anderem habe ich die Sportex Diamont Fly für eher günstige 315€  gesehen. Mit Rolle und Schnur kostet mich das vielleicht 450-500€ (?).
Dann hätte ich die Sage Approach als Kombo für 499€ gesehen.
Diese wird als Einsteigerrute betitelt....was bedeutet das? Schlechtes Material? 
Dann die Greys Gr70 für ca. 270€. mit schneller Aktion.
Ist es besser am Anfang eine etwas steifere Rute mit halbparabolischer/spitzenaktion zu haben?

Danke euch erstmal


----------



## Lajos1 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Aftma #5 Kombo?*

Hallo,

verabschiede Dich von der Auffassung, daß das Gerät, das teurer ist auch wirklich das bessere ist, da ist viel jeweils der angeblichen "Supermarke" geschuldet.
Mit der mittleren Preisklasse wirst Du beim Preis/Leistungsverhältnis in aller Regel besser liegen, das heißt, diese Geräte sind eher ihr Geld wert, das Du für sie bezahlst. Wenn Du die Sportex für 315.- Euro bekommst, nimm sie, da hast  ein gutes Gerät.
Zu der Aktion der Ruten; das ist oft auch Geschmackssache ich persönlich habe am liebsten die mit einer semiparabolischen Aktion.
Mit Deinem Budget von 600 Euro bekommst Du auf jeden Fall eine gute Ausrüstung (Rute,Rolle,Schnur).
Bist Du totaler Neuling beim Fliegenfischen? Wenn ja, würde ich Dir erst mal einen Kurs empfehlen, erspart viel Mühsal.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Aftma #5 Kombo?*

Du zäumst das Pferd komplett von der falschen Seite auf.
a.) solltest du erstmal einen Wurfkurs machen oder bei einem Freund/Bekannten oder zumindest in nem Laden mal testen, was bzw. wie dir etwas liegt (schnell, langsam, Länge etc.)

b.) Gerät kauft man wenn man sein Gewässer kennt. Fließgeschwindigkeit, Tiefe, Bäume, hohe Böschungen usw. muss eigentlich alles in die Überlegungen für eine Erstausstattung einfliessen.
Die einschlägigen Portale sind zur Zeit voll mit Gebrauchtgerät von Leuten , die sich vergriffen haben. Erspar dir das besser.
Geld wirste als Fliegenfischer sowieso genug los, zur Not geb' ich dir meine KtoNr. .


----------



## Spiderpike (14. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Aftma #5 Kombo?*

ok danke erstmal für die Tipps, bin froh das ich mit der Sportex gut fahren kann....dann werde ich die vielleicht nehmen. 
Ich habe einen Kurs gebucht aber ich weis natürlich noch nicht so recht auf was ich achten soll bzw. was ich benötige. Ich kann mich  im Laden beraten lassen oder ich frage lieber erst hier im Forum 
Die Gewässer an denen ich fische sind sehr unterschiedlich. Es sind 16 Bäche mit: Mittleren Abflüssen von 1,65m²/s bis ca. 5,8m²/s. Vom Flachlandbach bis zum Gebirgsbach ist alles dabei. Die Ufer sind Wiesen, Gehölz und Auwälder. An Flüsse will ich erstmal nicht. Deswegen eine #5 Allroundrute.


----------



## thomas1602 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Aftma #5 Kombo?*

Wenn du einen Kurs machst, dann mach dir lieber erst nachher Gedanken über den Rutenkauf. In dem Kurs wirft man ja Equipment vom Lehrgangsleiter, das ist schonmal ein guter Anhaltspunkt ob und wie einem die jeweilige Rute gelegen hat.

Und nach dem Kurs würde ich dann bei deinem lokalen Händler mal vorsprechen und ein paar Ruten probewerfen, meist stehen der Händler und der Kurslehrer schon in irgendeiner Verbindung, die Fliegenfischerszene ist nicht so groß. 

Ich habe z.b. im Kurs eine 5er Rute geworfen und bin dann mit der Empfehlung des Händlers bei einer 4er gelandet, was ich nicht bereut habe.


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (14. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Aftma #5 Kombo?*

Dem Tipp kann ich mich nur anschliessen, erst den Kurs machen und dann eine Kombo kaufen. 

In den Kursen gibt es normalerweise unterschiedliche Ruten zum Ausprobieren und der Aha Effekt kommt dann, wenn Du die für Dich richtige Rute in der Hand hast. 

Du wirst auch sehen, dass andere Kursteilnehmer mit anderen Ruten viel besser klar kommen.  

Deshalb ist der einzige pauschale Tipp den man geben kann - Kurs besuchen ( oder erfahrenen Fliegenfischer mit unterschiedlichen Ruten finden ) und sich dann danach für eine Combo entscheiden. 

Viel Erfolg bei Deinem Einstieg


----------



## Spiderpike (14. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Aftma #5 Kombo?*

Danke für die Antworten....also dann werde ich das vernünftigerweise so machen.
Ich leihe mir erstma ne Rute und schaue dann weiter...

Danke euch


----------



## FredFisch2209 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Aftma #5 Kombo?*

Ich hab dieses Jahr auch mit der Königsdisziplin begonnen und mich für eine Greys GR50 in 8'6 #5 und eine Greys GX900 4/5/6. Bespult mit einer 3M Scientific Anglers Mastery SBT + Backing. Für mich das optimale Einsteiger Equipment. Wenn das Werfen auf kurze und mittlere Distanzen dann einmal richtig gut ist werde ich noch eine Ersatzspule mit einer 3M Scientific Anglers Sharkwave Ultimate Trout bespulen um auch auf größere Distanzen "soft" mit der Trockenen zu kommen, aber das ist das "Feintuning".
Ich persönlich werde auch noch einen Wurfkurs besuchen dieses Jahr, habe aber im Voraus durch begnadete Fliegenfischer im Freundeskreis schon ein kleines Coaching genossen sodass ich schon ein paar mal mit der Fliege am Wasser sein konnte...


----------



## hirschkaefer (14. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Aftma #5 Kombo?*

Ich hab letztes Jahr an meinem 8m breiten Bach mit ner 4er Vision Vipu und ner Lamson liquid für insgesamt  270 Euros angefangen. Dafür war die perfekt. Wurfkurs nicht vergessen oder es dir von nem alten Hasen zeigen lassen. Dieses Jahr kommt eventuell noch ne vollparabolische Hohlglasrute für den Drillspaß dazu. Aber die empfehle ich nur, wenn man das werfen so halbwegs beherrscht. Ansonsten bin ich mit oben genannten total zufrieden. Hat schon viele schöne Fische gebracht. Schöne Forellen bis 50


----------



## florianparske (17. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Aftma #5 Kombo?*

Hallo,

wenn du dir dann etwas sicherer bist, was für eine Art von Rute (Klasse, Länge, Aktion, etc...) dir liegt, kann ich dir Gerät von KFT-Flyishing empfehlen. Einfach mal googlen.

Über die Ruten habe ich bisher nur gutes gehört und die Rolle (T-Force) fische ich selber und bin begeistert.

Da bekommst du TOP Gerät zu günstigen Preisen, da halt kein bekannter Markenname draufsteht.

KFT hat seinen Sitz bei mir um die Ecke. Karl von KFT ist ein sehr kompetener Fliegenfischer, sehr nett und hilfsbereit.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## The flyfisher (26. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Aftma #5 Kombo?*

Kann dir als anfänger das "set" von sage ans herz legen. Sage approach heißt das. Kostet bei rudi heger 499€. Gibt es aber etwas billiger bei ebay. Habe es für 400€ bekommen.
Rute und rolle sind qualitativ sehr hochwertig. Machste nichts falsch!


----------



## Sneep (27. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Aftma #5 Kombo?*

Hall,

es hilft nicht wirklich weiter, hier nach einer Rutenempfehlung zu fragen. Zumindest kommst du um ein Probewerfen nicht herum. Meine Freunde schwören von einer Ruten-Schnur Kombination als das Beste und Größte überhaupt.
Nach einem Tag Fischen war das für mich der werferische Horror und umgekehrt auch.

Ähnliches gilt für Sage Ruten, vor allem ältere Modelle, die werfen sich von ganz alleine und ermüdungsfrei, vorausgesetzt man kann den Wuf gut timen. Kann man das nicht, wird das ganze zur Qual.

Will sagen, um ein probieren kommst du nicht herum. Versuche die Schnur zu werfen, die du dir auch zulegen willst. Falls der Verkäufer das zulässt, mach die Würfe am Wasser. Das ist etwas anderes als auf dem Rasen neben dem Laden.
In  die Rute und die Schnur solltest du investieren. Egal was andere, vor allem dein Händler dir erzählen, die Rolle ist beim FiFi lediglich ein Schnurspeicher. Das muss keine handgemachte Messingrolle sein.

sneeP


----------



## Thomas E. (27. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Aftma #5 Kombo?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Ähnliches gilt für Sage Ruten, vor allem ältere Modelle, die werfen sich von ganz alleine und ermüdungsfrei, vorausgesetzt man kann den Wuf gut timen. Kann man das nicht, wird das ganze zur Qual.



Hallo allerseits,

also von alleine wirft leider keine Rute und ermüdungsfrei auch nicht ! 

Das "Timing" muß immer stimmen, egal welche Rute..selbst wenn man die Schnur nur mit der Hand wirft. :q

"Sage approach" z.B. kann ich aber schon sehr empfehlen... doch ist der Einstieg mit erstmal fundiertem Unterricht der richtige Weg.


----------



## Sneep (27. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Aftma #5 Kombo?*

Hallo,

ich seh schon, hier muss man  fein formulieren:q

Sicher muss man immer ein gutes Timing haben, bei jedem Gerät und jedem Wurf, immer und überall.:m

Hat man aber noch kein gutes Gefühl fürs Timing, was bei Anfängern ja vorkommen soll, wird sich das bei einer typischen Hardy o.Ä. weit weniger auswirken als bei einer Sage.
Wenn du eine typische Sage nicht exakt fischt, hast du am Abend den Arm ausgekugelt.
Hier ist es einfach wichtig, die aufgeladene Energie der Rute richtig abzurufen. Eine nicht so rasante Rute verzeiht da mehr Fehler.

SneEp


----------



## Thomas E. (27. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Aftma #5 Kombo?*

Hallo,

also...:q wie ist denn eine "typische" Hardy und wie eine "typische" Sage ?
(Ich weiß ja, was Du meinst.)

Von beiden (und anderen) Marken gibt es heutzutage sehr steife Ruten und auch welche mit recht langsamen durchgehenden Aktionen.
Für jeden Geschmack wird etwas angeboten.

Keine Rute "verzeiht" Wurffehler !

Von den Beginnern die ich trainiert habe, kommen 99% mit einer mittleren bis Spitzen- Aktion am besten klar !
Ich gebe immer die Möglichkeit, verschiedene Ruten zu probieren.
Die richtige passende Schnur ist natürlich Voraussetzung.

Weiche langsame Ruten sind am schwersten zu werfen. 

Für wen also Fliegenfischen regelrecht anstrengend ist, macht vieles falsch und sollte technische Unterweisung in Anspruch nehmen...oder sich doch einem anderen Hobby widmen.


----------



## Lajos1 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Aftma #5 Kombo?*



Thomas 45 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Für wen also Fliegenfischen regelrecht anstrengend ist, macht vieles falsch und sollte technische Unterweisung in Anspruch nehmen...oder sich doch einem anderen Hobby widmen.



Hallo,

dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Trotz fortgeschrittenen Alters kann ich noch zehn Stunden am Tag fischen und das auch sieben Tage hintereinander.
Man braucht das Gefühl für die Rute und das richtige Timing, dann ist es sehr leicht und auch gar nicht sonderlich anstrengend.
Aber nicht jeder kann alles und was man mitunter am Wasser sieht, da wäre ein anderes Hobby manchmal schon angebracht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## jflyfish (28. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Aftma #5 Kombo?*

In einem Punkt muss ich vehement widersprechen -- die Wahl der passenden Fliegenschnur in bester Qualität ist das Wichtigste überhaupt  -- hier zu sparen ist wirklich kontraproduktiv. Und diese Wahl kann ein Anfänger nicht/kaum selber treffen, dazu braucht er Hilfe. jfl


----------



## Thomas E. (28. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Aftma #5 Kombo?*



jflyfish schrieb:


> In einem Punkt muss ich vehement widersprechen -- die Wahl der passenden Fliegenschnur in bester Qualität ist das Wichtigste überhaupt  -- hier zu sparen ist wirklich kontraproduktiv. Und diese Wahl kann ein Anfänger nicht/kaum selber treffen, dazu braucht er Hilfe.



Moin,

Zustimmung...aber hatte ich bereits geschrieben.

Diese Empfehlung bekommt der Beginner im Kurs....(sollte er zumindest), oder im seriösen Fachhandel.

Von den überall angebotenen Kurzkeulen rate ich schonmal strikt ab, das sind Spezialschnüre für Fortgeschrittene.

Ansonsten sind Schnurmaterial, Gewicht und das Profil entscheidend für die Wahl.


----------



## Buddy Love (28. März 2016)

*AW: Welche Aftma #5 Kombo?*

Servas,
Gibt doch noch andere Marken und Ruten. Die Sages sind deswegen so beliebt, weil sie teuer sind und aus Amerika. Und viele Werfer einfach eine Fast besser beherrschen, als eine Medium. Die Amerikaner mögen halt die schnelleren Ruten. 
Es gibt doch noch TFO, Loop, Beulah, Vision, Thomas and Thomas, Shakespeare, Cortland, Airflo, Greys,Scierra,Echo...Ich wette, dass viele Leute wenn die Marken weggeklebt werden, ne Sage nicht von einer günstigen Rute mit ähnlicher Aktion unterscheiden können.


----------



## Spiderpike (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welche Aftma #5 Kombo?*

So also ich hab den Kurs absolviert und es hat wirklich spaß gemacht.
Gerade auch die Erfahrung Spots mal lange zu bepirschen und anzuwerfen ist eine tolle Sache . Der Kurs ging sage und schreibe über 30 Stunden und das war auch gut so. Jetzt muss ich halt viel üben, Videos/Bücher studieren und wenn möglich im Frühjahr nochmal nen Kurs drannhängen.

Also Rute hab ich jetzt übrigens eine Sportex Diamond Fly # 4   8,6Ft. Perfekte Kombo und für 450€ auch preislich ok....


----------



## Spiderpike (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welche Aftma #5 Kombo?*



jflyfish schrieb:


> In einem Punkt muss ich vehement widersprechen -- die Wahl der passenden Fliegenschnur in bester Qualität ist das Wichtigste überhaupt  -- hier zu sparen ist wirklich kontraproduktiv. Und diese Wahl kann ein Anfänger nicht/kaum selber treffen, dazu braucht er Hilfe. jfl




ja das ist richtig...bei mir wurde das gesamte Equipment vermessen und Anfängerfreundlich zusammengestellt. Ich bin hochzufrieden, die Qualität ist hervoragend (top Portugal Kork, super verarbeiteter Blank...soweit ich das schon beurteilen kann)


----------



## lelius (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Welche Aftma #5 Kombo?*

Was hat man denn vermessen? 
Wie schon in den Beiträgen davor,  die Schnur finde ich auch als das wichtigste. Die Rute ist Geschmackssache  ich komm mit einer greys die um hunderte euronen günstiger von Hardy ist viel besser klar. 
Bei Rolle ich sehe sie als Schnurhalter. 
Die Schnur  ist für mich persönlich sehr wichtig habe zum glück greys,  Rio  und Restbestände exori Schnüre werfen dürfen und gemerkt das aftma 5 bei allen herstellen doch unterschiedlich ist und die exori war für mich sehr angenehm. 
Aber welche Verkäufer lässt einen Am Wasser mehrere Schnüre werfen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------

